# A convenient way to generate a cube simulator with personalized images?



## UmHello (Apr 23, 2020)

I'm looking for a suggestion. I'm a beginner to cubes myself, but I have a friend who's good at it and his birthday is coming up. I was hoping to get a customized cube with pictures as a gift but with this quarantine, I'm forced to look for digital options. Do you guys happen to know of a tool or software I could use to accomplish that? I don't know if these kinds of queries are allowed here but it would be really great if you could help me. Thanks!


----------



## brododragon (Apr 23, 2020)

UmHello said:


> I'm looking for a suggestion. I'm a beginner to cubes myself, but I have a friend who's good at it and his birthday is coming up. I was hoping to get a customized cube with pictures as a gift but with this quarantine, I'm forced to look for digital options. Do you guys happen to know of a tool or software I could use to accomplish that? I don't know if these kinds of queries are allowed here but it would be really great if you could help me. Thanks!


Do you just want to print it out and sticker the cube?


----------



## UmHello (Apr 24, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Do you just want to print it out and sticker the cube?



I was looking for an online version of the cube, like a simulator. I know there are applications which let you solve the cube online but I was wondering if I could customize those with a personalized picture on each side.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 24, 2020)

UmHello said:


> I'm looking for a suggestion. I'm a beginner to cubes myself, but I have a friend who's good at it and his birthday is coming up. I was hoping to get a customized cube with pictures as a gift but with this quarantine, I'm forced to look for digital options. Do you guys happen to know of a tool or software I could use to accomplish that? I don't know if these kinds of queries are allowed here but it would be really great if you could help me. Thanks!


Why can't you order a cube online, order some thin, sticky pictures, and DIY it? Then you could post it out to him.


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 24, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Why can't you order a cube online, order some thin, sticky pictures, and DIY it? Then you could post it out to him.



For that, you have the Rubik's Photo cube service, you give photos to them, they will make a cube with stickers of the given photo.

It is much better than DIY.


----------



## UmHello (Apr 25, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Why can't you order a cube online, order some thin, sticky pictures, and DIY it? Then you could post it out to him.


Online delivery and postal services aren't entirely functional at the moment due to quarantine. So my only option is something online. I can't get him a physical cube sadly.


----------



## UmHello (Apr 25, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> For that, you have the Rubik's Photo cube service, you give photos to them, they will make a cube with stickers of the given photo.
> 
> It is much better than DIY.


Online delivery services aren't entirely functional at the moment due to quarantine. I can only hope for a personalized virtual cube.


----------

